# I need an image for TCD746320



## Jeff Allen (Jun 6, 2018)

Can someone send me an image for my TCD746320 Series 4? The HD is dead.


----------



## Jeff Allen (Jun 6, 2018)

I got Fail 7 on the SMART tests


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Allen said:


> Can someone send me an image for my TCD746320 Series 4? The HD is dead.


Sent.


----------



## AndWhi (Dec 7, 2018)

Newb here. I believe i need an image for a fresh 2TB HDD install on my TCD746320. PM's welcome.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

AndWhi said:


> Newb here. I believe i need an image for a fresh 2TB HDD install on my TCD746320. PM's welcome.


Sent.


----------



## Dean Love (Mar 6, 2019)

Any chance I could get a copy of the image for my TCD746320? My hard drive died, and I have extra drives I just need the software. Thank you!!


ggieseke said:


> Sent.


----------



## Dean Love (Mar 6, 2019)

Dean Love said:


> Any chance I could get a copy of the image for my TCD746320? My hard drive died, and I have extra drives I just need the software. Thank you!!


Thank you! I'll look for it.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dean Love said:


> Any chance I could get a copy of the image for my TCD746320? My hard drive died, and I have extra drives I just need the software. Thank you!!


Sent.


----------



## rwkish (Mar 29, 2010)

Any chance I could get a copy of the image for my TCD746320 as well? My hard drive is dead, and I have a few extra drives I looking for the software. Thank you!!


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 15, 2019)

I find myself in the same predicament as my Tivo lights started blinking and support said it's my HD. May I please get an image of the TCD746320 as well? You all are life savers! Much appreciated!!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

anunnaki said:


> I find myself in the same predicament as my Tivo lights started blinking and support said it's my HD. May I please get an image of the TCD746320 as well? You all are life savers! Much appreciated!!


Sent.


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 15, 2019)

TCD746320


ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Just a follow up newbie question - what application should I use to restore this .vhd image? Under Windows or Linux? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

anunnaki said:


> TCD746320
> 
> Just a follow up newbie question - what application should I use to restore this .vhd image? Under Windows or Linux? Thank you very much!!!


DvrBARS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yertua (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi. Can someone please send me a image of TCD746320 Series 4 for my premiere 4? Much appreciative. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

yertua said:


> Hi. Can someone please send me a image of TCD746320 Series 4 for my premiere 4? Much appreciative. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## yertua (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you very much for your help. Much appreciative!


----------



## RonRyan (Mar 8, 2020)

I also need an image of TCD746320 Series 4 for my premiere 4. Can someone send me a copy? Much appreciative. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

RonRyan said:


> I also need an image of TCD746320 Series 4 for my premiere 4. Can someone send me a copy? Much appreciative. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## RonRyan (Mar 8, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks a bunch for the zip file. 
Sorry to ask for more but, 
- can I install this with the MFSTools 3.32?
- I have MFSTools 3.32 boot-cd found from this tivocommunity.com, works great.
- Is there an instruction page anywhere here?
- The dvrBARS1007.zip copy found here does not install on my Win-7 system.
- I get a pop-up with the title:
Error 0x00000005 (...
X Create File
[OK]
- Suggestions? Is there another dvrBARS100X.zip version around?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Error 5 is access denied. When are you getting the error, and are you logged in to an account that has administrator rights? 1.0.0.7 is the latest version of DvrBARS.

MFS Tools can't use the VHD image file directly.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

RonRyan said:


> Thanks a bunch for the zip file.
> Sorry to ask for more but,
> - can I install this with the MFSTools 3.32?
> - I have MFSTools 3.32 boot-cd found from this tivocommunity.com, works great.
> ...


It is possible but not simple to do so. You would have to mount the VHD with qemu in Linux as a block device and create a symbolic link to a standard Linux drive name. Then MFSTools can see it and use it.

Since most people are not that handy in Linux, use DvrBARS to copy the image to a temporary drive and use that drive and MFSTools to copy and expand it to your intended drive.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## RonRyan (Mar 8, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Error 5 is access denied. When are you getting the error, and are you logged in to an account that has administrator rights? 1.0.0.7 is the latest version of DvrBARS.
> 
> MFS Tools can't use the VHD image file directly.


I tried from my account, run as administrator, and an administrator account, and an administrator account with run-as-administrator. The name of the administrator account is "root", would that make a difference?
From Windows Explorer (or the desktop) I click on DvrBars.exe , it pops up a window to insert the 
root password then the Error pop-up happens within about 2 seconds. I have also tried running it from a 
cmd.exe window (no debug output). All fail with the Error pop-up (and a little audio "explosion").


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

RonRyan said:


> I tried from my account, run as administrator, and an administrator account, and an administrator account with run-as-administrator. The name of the administrator account is "root", would that make a difference?
> From Windows Explorer (or the desktop) I click on DvrBars.exe , it pops up a window to insert the
> root password then the Error pop-up happens within about 2 seconds. I have also tried running it from a
> cmd.exe window (no debug output). All fail with the Error pop-up (and a little audio "explosion").


As long as the user account that you're logged in to has Administrator rights it shouldn't ask for a password. The user name "root" is a Linux account name, so I'm confused. You might try creating a new admin account and use it to run DvrBARS.


----------



## RonRyan (Mar 8, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> As long as the user account that you're logged in to has Administrator rights it shouldn't ask for a password. The user name "root" is a Linux account name, so I'm confused. You might try creating a new admin account and use it to run DvrBARS.


I just use "root" as an account name because it is simpler and easier to type that administrator. I just created an account called admin, set it as an Administrator and it has the same issue when I try to run dvrBARS.exe, I get pop-up:
Error 0x00000005 
X CreateFile 
about 2 seconds after starting. And yes, it does NOT ask for the admin password. 
I have tried this with and without the Tivo disk connected. The Tivo disk is the only disk besides the laptop internal disk. I have inserted an SD card in the SD slot. None of these things have affected the Error.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

RonRyan said:


> I just use "root" as an account name because it is simpler and easier to type that administrator. I just created an account called admin, set it as an Administrator and it has the same issue when I try to run dvrBARS.exe, I get pop-up:
> Error 0x00000005
> X CreateFile
> about 2 seconds after starting. And yes, it does NOT ask for the admin password.
> I have tried this with and without the Tivo disk connected. The Tivo disk is the only disk besides the laptop internal disk. I have inserted an SD card in the SD slot. None of these things have affected the Error.


Something is preventing DvrBARS from scanning the system to identify drives for further operations like backup or restore. My guess would be the antivirus software or some kind of disk monitoring software.


----------



## RonRyan (Mar 8, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Something is preventing DvrBARS from scanning the system to identify drives for further operations like backup or restore. My guess would be the antivirus software or some kind of disk monitoring software.


I switched to my wife's Win-10 system and loaded dvrBARS, restored the Primier-vhd file and everything looked like it was working fine. I put the drive back into my Tivo but it still sits in the Welcome screen loop for about a minute, flashing the yellow LED, then eventually rebooting. Do I need to do something like "mfsfixboot"?
Also, how do I wipe a drive with Windows to allow dvrBARS to see it and use it to recover to. Finally how do I get to the "Donate" page on dvrBARS?


----------



## RonRyan (Mar 8, 2020)

RonRyan said:


> I switched to my wife's Win-10 system and loaded dvrBARS, restored the Primier-vhd file and everything looked like it was working fine. I put the drive back into my Tivo but it still sits in the Welcome screen loop for about a minute, flashing the yellow LED, then eventually rebooting. Do I need to do something like "mfsfixboot"?
> Also, how do I wipe a drive with Windows to allow dvrBARS to see it and use it to recover to. Finally how do I get to the "Donate" page on dvrBARS?


Oh, since I suspected a bad disk, the very first thing I did was to run Spinrite. The disk has *no* bad sectors.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

RonRyan said:


> I switched to my wife's Win-10 system and loaded dvrBARS, restored the Primier-vhd file and everything looked like it was working fine. I put the drive back into my Tivo but it still sits in the Welcome screen loop for about a minute, flashing the yellow LED, then eventually rebooting. Do I need to do something like "mfsfixboot"?
> Also, how do I wipe a drive with Windows to allow dvrBARS to see it and use it to recover to. Finally how do I get to the "Donate" page on dvrBARS?


That image should boot right up without mfsfixboot or anything else unless you ran Disk Manager after restoring the image and let it initialize the drive. If that's what happened just restore the image again (the Quick Restore mode is fine). The first Welcome screen is on the motherboard. If it doesn't load the second screen from the hard drive in a few seconds it can't see the drive at all or it doesn't recognize it as a TiVo drive. If you hook the drive back up to your computer and run DvrBARS again it should list it as a TiVo® drive in the final confirmation screen for a backup or restore.

I like to use the short write zeros test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics to wipe a drive. It's a lot safer than messing around with diskpart or some other tools because it lists the model and serial number. The Donate option is in the System Information screen in DvrBARS.


----------



## slickest (Jun 7, 2010)

ggieseke,

Can I get the boot image for the Tivo Premiere TCD746320. Will try to rescue first to save my wive's shows, but will need the boot image if that does not work or I feel I want to get this done quicker. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

slickest said:


> ggieseke,
> 
> Can I get the boot image for the Tivo Premiere TCD746320. Will try to rescue first to save my wive's shows, but will need the boot image if that does not work or I feel I want to get this done quicker. Thanks for all your help.


Sent.


----------



## slickest (Jun 7, 2010)

Wanted to send a thank you for all your help with your posts and files. Was able to upgrade/repair our Tivo Premiere from 320GB to a 3 TB drive with plenty of room. Used a WD Red 3TB drive and the Ross Walker steps for the Premiere A Guide to Upgrading Your Tivo Bolt, Tivo Premiere, Tivo Roamio, Tivo Roamio OTA, Tivo HD, Tivo Series 3 or Tivo Series 2 (Easily upgrade your Tivo Bolt, Roamio or Premiere to 300 Hours+ HD Capacity) - Also includes instructions on how to fix a broken Tivo.

Could not have done it without you guys and my wife appreciates this as well.


----------



## hal2k (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I need an image for a TCD746320 as well. My Tivo is stuck with a S02 message during the first download during guided set up.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

hal2k said:


> Hi, I need an image for a TCD746320 as well. My Tivo is stuck with a S02 message during the first download during guided set up.


What size drive do you plan to use?


----------



## hal2k (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm using a 320 GB drive.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

hal2k said:


> I'm using a 320 GB drive.


Sent.


----------



## PaulRuby (Jul 27, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


I also need the image for a 2TB drive in a TCD746320. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

PaulRuby said:


> I also need the image for a 2TB drive in a TCD746320. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## PaulRuby (Jul 27, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks!


----------



## posimosh (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello, 
Can I please get an image for a 2TB drive in a TCD746320 also? Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

posimosh said:


> Hello,
> Can I please get an image for a 2TB drive in a TCD746320 also? Thank you.


Sent.


----------

